# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотоэкспонометр Ленинград-2, СССР.

## Omarcheg

Фотоэкспонометр Ленинград-2, СССР - 100 грн

----------

